# US South East Rabbit Rescues



## Leaf (Jan 5, 2008)

West Virginia:



Virginia: 


House Rabbit Sanctuary

http://www.rabbitsinthehouse.org/

http://www.friendsofrabbits.org/



Kentucky:



Tennessee:


Bunny Rescue- Tennessee

http://www.rabbitwisememphis.org/




North Carolina:


Rabbit Rescue of the Triad

Cape Fear Rabbits

Charlotte Animal Control

http://www.allcreaturesrescue.org/

South Carolina:


Aiken SPCA 

Critter Connection, South Carolina 

John Ancrum SPCA 

Pet Helpers of South Carolina 

Florence Area Humane Society 

Head Humane Association 

Berkeley County Animal Shelter 

Recycled Pets 

Adopt-A-Pal 

Low Country Bunny


----------



## Leaf (Jan 5, 2008)

Georgia:


Bunniwerks



Alabama:


The Ark

Alabama Ears

Ferret& Small Animal Rescue



Mississippi:



Arkansas:


Arkansas Pet Rabbit Network 

Louisiana:


Magic Happens 


Florida:


FloridaRabbit

Little Miracles Rabbit Rescue (SouthWest Florida)

Abandoned Pet Rescue

Gainesville Rabbit Rescue

H.A.R.E Rescue

Orlando Rabbit Rescue

RoxRabbit Rescue(link temp. out of service see below)

ROXANNE'S RABBIT RESCUE
4515 Emerald Ridge Place 
Sarasota, FL 34233 

941-922-0384
[font=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][email protected][/font]


----------

